# long term rental



## mikedavis (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi all 
Can anyone tell me wether it makes a diference if you rent long term
furnished or unfurnished


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mikedavis said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone tell me wether it makes a diference if you rent long term
> furnished or unfurnished


:welcome:

I have a feeling that two months deposit is now the max requirement for furnished, & 1 for unfurnished, under the most recent rule changes - but I might be wrong


that's the only difference I can think of atm


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I think Xabi is correct but I also think you can still haggle if they are asking for two months deposit...


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

The first flat I rented in Cadiz was unfurnished and the latest is furnished and in both cases I was only asked for a month's deposit.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We are currently searching for our second - this time, 'permanent' rental, in Spain.

If, unfurnished - long term rentals seem to be renewable - whereas, the furnished, in our area, are often only available, until June 2014. The Landlord, then offers the property for short term holiday rental.

Beware, 'Long term' isn't always as it seems !!!

The larger properties, often, request 2 months as a deposit, plus 1 month, in advance. 

We haven't, yet, got to the negotiating stage - but only paid 1 month, in advance for our current rental.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> We are currently searching for our second - this time, 'permanent' rental, in Spain.
> 
> If, unfurnished - long term rentals seem to be renewable - whereas, the furnished, in our area, are often only available, until June 2014. The Landlord, then offers the property for short term holiday rental.
> 
> ...


any contract of 6 months or over is automatically renewable under the LAU rules - unless the contract specifically states that it overrides the LAU


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> any contract of 6 months or over is automatically renewable under the LAU rules - unless the contract specifically states that it overrides the LAU





These properties, although advertised as Long term lets, did say in the small print that they were only available until June 2014.... so, presumably, you would be agreeing to that date in the contract - even, though it would be a 6 month let !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Allie-P said:


> These properties, although advertised as Long term lets, did say in the small print that they were only available until June 2014.... so, presumably, you would be agreeing to that date in the contract - even, though it would be a 6 month let !!


not unless they _specifically _say that the contract isn't subject to the LAU .......

the LAU overrides _everything, _unless that clause is present


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

mikedavis said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone tell me wether it makes a diference if you rent long term
> furnished or unfurnished


Depends on what information you are looking for, obviously one comes with furniture and the other without, so What do you need to know


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Depends on what information you are looking for, obviously one comes with furniture and the other without, so What do you need to know


:doh:

why didn't I think of that!!!


seriously though, a lot of people would think that unfurnished would give the tenant more security, as it might in other countries, and I think did here, in the past

but the reality is that the contracts are pretty much the same now, so it really makes no difference


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> :doh:
> 
> why didn't I think of that!!!
> 
> ...


ha ha ja, I know, I just couldn´t help that one.

I have found it very difficult to find unfurnished long term lets for people in this area, with some owners wanting to charge more for unfurnished because they would then have to pay for storage .


----------

